# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Lào Cai: Thêm 3 tuyến du lịch bản làng tại Sa Pa

## hangnt

*Ủy ban Nhân dân tỉnh Lào Cai vừa ra Quyết định công nhận và đưa vào sử dụng 3 tuyến và các điểm du lịch bản làng tại huyện Sa Pa.* 


Ba tuyến bao gồm Sa Pa - Cát Cát - Sín Chải - Sa Pa, Sa Pa - Tả Phìn - Sa Pa và tuyến Sa Pa - Lao Chải - Thanh Phú - Nậm Sài - Nậm Cang - Bản Hồ - Tả Van - Sa Pa.

Các điểm du lịch được công nhận là: Cầu Mây ở thôn Tá Chải, xã Bản Hồ; Cát Vàng, thôn Sín Chải, xã San Sả Hồ; bãi đá khắc cổ trên địa bàn 3 xã Hầu Thào, Sử Pán và Tả Van; điểm du lịch thôn Tả Phìn, xã Tả Van; thôn Bản Dền và thôn Na Ve, xã Bản Hồ; thôn Bản Sài, xã Nậm Sài; thôn Nậm Cang I, Nậm Cang II và Nậm Than xã Nậm Cang.

Các tuyến, điểm du lịch này, ngoại trừ tuyến Sa Pa-Tả Phìn ở hướng Đông Bắc, đa số đều phát triển về hướng Đông Nam, có nhiều chân ruộng bậc thang, có suối Mường Hoa và đa sắc tộc: Mông, Dao, Giáy, Tày, Xa Phó sinh sống; khoảng cách trung bình tính từ trung tâm thị trấn là 15km.

Riêng tuyến thứ 3 từ Sa Pa đi Lao Chải-Thanh Phú-Nậm Sài-Nậm Cang-Bản Hồ-Tả Van, Sa Pa, có độ dài trên 50km, đủ để du khách thực hiện một tour kéo dài 3 đến 5 ngày đi bộ khám phá cảnh quan thiên nhiên và tìm hiểu bản sắc văn hóa dân tộc vùng cao.

Ủy ban Nhân dân tỉnh giao huyện Sa Pa và các ngành Văn hoá,Thể thao và Du lịch, Giao thông, Công an có trách nhiệm quản lý các tuyển, điểm đã được công nhận, đảm bảo an ninh trật tự an toàn xã hội, bảo vệ tài nguyên du lịch, vệ sinh môi trường, tạo điều kiện thuận lợi cho du khách đến tham quan.

Bên cạnh đó, tỉnh cũng chỉ đạo việc xây dựng, nâng cấp các tuyến, điểm du lịch ngày càng phát triển, phù hợp với quy hoạch và quy mô phát triển chung của ngành du lịch Lào Cai giai đoạn 2005 - 2010.

_Nguồn: chudu24_

----------


## Meoluoi9x

SaPa đúng là nơi lý tưởng để đi du lịch :X
bọn bạn mình là chưa đứa nào là chưa đi SP cả ^^

----------

